# LotR for Homework!



## Shadowfax (May 15, 2002)

Yeehaaa! I just got asked by my Lit teacher to make book tests for Tolkien's work! She also gave me xtra credit for a parody of Shakespeare/LotR I did. So, have any of you people gotten dream assignments like this?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 16, 2002)

The closest I've come is reading the Hobbit and LoTR for an accelerated reader program (I got a personal pan pizza for it).


----------



## Prince Legolas (May 16, 2002)

I've never exactly gotten any assignments, but when I was doing history at school, the fact came up that the old fashoined name for walking was 'shanks-pony', and nobody not even my teacher exactly knew why. I remembered that in the Lord of the Rings Butterbur says something about Aragorn being called 'Strider' around Bree because of his 'striding around on those long shanks of his'. So I offered up the suggestion that 'Shank must be the old fashioned word for leg, Hence the term 'Shanks-pony'. It's pretty sinple if you think about it, but she was impresed. I never did understand the pony bit though.


----------



## Zale (May 18, 2002)

Our Engish teacher has never even mentioned Tolkien, even though she spends half her time talking about litersry classics. She also gives out nassty assignments like "write an essay on the four seasons of life". You have 2 days. Right! (thumps head onto desk and dies)


----------



## Lantarion (May 18, 2002)

LOL.
Almost the same, but our teacher is not quite that mad.  He has read the LotR and the Hobbit, and liked them, but hasn't looked into it at all. We haven't read it in class, unfortunately, but I don't think our English teacher could cook up anything very difficult without having contemplated the LotR -- WITHOUT SEARCHING FOR NONEXISTANT METAPHORS AND SIMILES!!!!


----------



## Istar (May 18, 2002)

Once, coming into 6th or 7th grade we had to read either The Hobbit or one of 2 other books. We never got tested on it, and my teacher never even asked us if we actually read it.

My current english teacher is a sexist idiot. She gives the boys in our class a good 5-10 points lower on every project and essay than she would give a girl who handed in the exact same project. This weekend we have to do a project on Romeo and Juliet - choice of a videotaped scene, a modernized and videotaped scene, a talk show, or a 50 line poem or song. I'm doing the song, and I haven't started. Besides that, the only fantasy she likes is Harry Potter.

I hate english.


----------



## Beorn (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, she is a sexist, bigotted idiot who places a meaning on anything and everything, and takes every opportunity she can to connect a story to Jesus Christ.

Most of the guys _seriously do_ get lower grades than girls. It's horrible.


----------

